# HLW latest new Forney retooled design



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Monday, Oct 18, 2010

Hello:

Has anyone thought of using the latest HLW Forney as a base to model DLRR Ward Kimball No. 5 loco?

http://www.h-l-w.com/Products/Steam/Laporte-web-lg.jpg

Norman


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats such a nice looking engine as is. I would have a hard time painting over something that pretty!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a nice looking engine. Does anyone know how tight a curve this beast could take? Can they do 4' diameters?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Im sure it can handle the 4 ft curves. I have the Big John and handles just fine. They are both made from the same body and other parts.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone seen one of these in the shops yet? Kinda hoping someone will be bringing them to the SWGRS.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

I was pretty interested in thls loco too, and I emailed HLW about it. They said they sold out their first run, so they are all out there somewhere.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark I've only seen the other new 0-4-0 on Evilbay, darn nice looking engine in its own right:


Hoping someone has them at the SWGRS


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

I had one of the old saddle tanker 0-4-0's and the drive was excellent. I gave it to my brother who put it in checked luggage to the west coast. Upon opening his bag, the locomotive was destroyed. But the drive train still works, so my neice and nephews just run that. 

To me, this locomotive is missing a drive wheel!! 

Edit: do you think those are metal side rods? The old 0-4-0T I had had plastic ones.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Either a missing drive wheel, or a shorter smokebox/boiler? Even a pilot truck could help like the other small 2-4-0. Still, it has a nice "chunky" work-ready look to it. 

Anyhow, good to see HLW coming with "new" product. As I have often said, if I did not have the Lehmann here already...would love to see an entire HLW-Delton 1:24 railway. Could be interesting!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, it either needs a pilot wheel, or they could just shorten that long overhang! 
either way looks better:


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the Forney just looks really nice. I think it is the color combination honestly.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrat,

To me, I think it is a combination of the larger stack, the turned domes and the paint job. Is that a gold plating on the running board? Personally, this looks a lot better than their regular 2-4-4, even though I know it really isn't much different.

Scot,
I like the shortened smokebox 0-4-0, too. The stock one kinda has a Kasey Jr, look to it, which is kinda nifty, too.


----------

